# Full body workout, 5 days a week?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

So got my diet sorted now and now back to real training. I have gone from 10 and half stone to just under 11 and I guess you could say I'm skinny fat now but mainly just on my gut.

Im thinking of a 5x5 full body routine lifting really heavy atleast 3 times a week but wondering if I did it 6 days would this be better or will the lack of recovery time have a negative effect on muscle growth?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

You will definitely need more recovery time. That's just asking for injuries.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DanishM said:


> You will definitely need more recovery time. That's just asking for injuries.


Do you think I should just stay to the three mate?

Monday, Wednesday and Friday


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> So got my diet sorted now and now back to real training. I have gone from 10 and half stone to just under 11 and I guess you could say I'm skinny fat now but mainly just on my gut.
> 
> Im thinking of a 5x5 full body routine lifting really heavy atleast 3 times a week but wondering if I did it 6 days would this be better or will the lack of recovery time have a negative effect on muscle growth?


If you are doing a solid full body programme then you wont be able to do it more than 3x per week.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Do you think I should just stay to the three mate?
> 
> Monday, Wednesday and Friday


What routine are you thinking about doing? SL 5x5?

But yes, 3x a week is a proven winner in starting strength and stronglifts.

No matter how frustrating it is, the body actually grows when we rest, not when we smash it to bits working out.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

I do Mon, Wed, Fri too. Seems to work for now.

I was doing 5/3/1 and that was Mon, Tue, Thurs & Fri but it's obviously not full body.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> If you are doing a solid full body programme then you wont be able to do it more than 3x per week.


So I shouldn't push myself then doing a 5x5 routine mate?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes you could do it and yes it could give great results.

Volume of work sets would have to be low not including ample warm up sets.

You would want to use very precise good form so not to burn out.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well yeah push yourself mate, but really my advice is to follow the routine to the letter, the best progress I've ever had was on a full body 3x per week routine.

You can get a lot of millage out of these programs and should get you up to intermediate numbers then you can switch to a heavy/light/medium or a push pull.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Why do you wanna do 5 times a week?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DanishM said:


> What routine are you thinking about doing? SL 5x5?
> 
> But yes, 3x a week is a proven winner in starting strength and stronglifts.
> 
> No matter how frustrating it is, the body actually grows when we rest, not when we smash it to bits working out.


Just doin full body but concentrating on my big muscle groups lifting weight I find really heavy. I'm hoping to keep my body fat low as I don't want any gains covered. It's mainly on my gut but I'm not after abs till later in the year or next year but ill still train them.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Why do you wanna do 5 times a week?


Just thought maybe I'd get somewhere quicker in my 3 month training program. I failed last time


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Just doin full body but concentrating on my big muscle groups lifting weight I find really heavy. I'm hoping to keep my body fat low as I don't want any gains covered. It's mainly on my gut but I'm not after abs till later in the year or next year but ill still train them.


I'd go with a proven routine and follow it 100%, don't add anything to it or take anything away. If you do that, you're sure of getting results as long as you push yourself and your diet is good! 

Everything takes time mate!


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Just thought maybe I'd get somewhere quicker in my 3 month training program. I failed last time


No mate its not a more=better situation.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DanishM said:


> I'd go with a proven routine and follow it 100%, don't add anything to it or take anything away. If you do that, you're sure of getting results as long as you push yourself and your diet is good!
> 
> Everything takes time mate!


Is there anything you can recommend for me to read up on mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rest days are just as important as smashing your body at the gym, not gunna get to your goal faster by doing more workouts

Like Danish said, pick a proven program and just stick to it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Is there anything you can recommend for me to read up on mate?


Strong lifts 5x5 is a great program


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> No mate its not a more=better situation.


So 3 days with plenty of rest should give me good results in 3 month mate?

Just hope I can keep it up this time


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Strong lifts 5x5 is a great program


Ill take a look mate


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I highly recommend icf 5x5, its a great 5x5 program with some added bits that make it more applicable to bodybuilding.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/jason-blaha-ice-cream-fitness-5x5-novice-workout


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Is there anything you can recommend for me to read up on mate?


http://stronglifts.com/  It has a lot of great info there, and it will get you results if you stick to it like the program suggests. Remember to read the beginner mistakes there, so you don't make those - it will hinder your progress.

It will take a long time reading, but I'd say it's worth it mate! 

:beer:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Do you think I should just stay to the three mate?
> 
> Monday, Wednesday and Friday


Yeah mate, just stick with what's proven to work best for the majority for now, should never need to be training the same muscles two days in a row so to do it every day sounds horrific.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> So 3 days with plenty of rest should give me good results in 3 month mate?
> 
> Just hope I can keep it up this time


Yes mate train+rest+correct diet= grow. People really overcomplicate it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ill also add my workouts will be 90% done at home on dumbells and a barbell


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DanishM said:


> http://stronglifts.com/  It has a lot of great info there, and it will get you results if you stick to it like the program suggests. Remember to read the beginner mistakes there, so you don't make those - it will hinder your progress.
> 
> It will take a long time reading, but I'd say it's worth it mate!
> 
> :beer:


Just had a quick read mate and its looking good.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> I highly recommend icf 5x5, its a great 5x5 program with some added bits that make it more applicable to bodybuilding.
> 
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/jason-blaha-ice-cream-fitness-5x5-novice-workout


This looks a good program mate and something I could certainly stick to for my 3 month segment


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

U dont have to stick to days of the week, with 5x5 I used to do day in, day off and worked wonders for me and my little bro. Two workouts, A and B, one with DL as a start, other with front squats. U can also do A, B, rest day, A, B , rest day (or two if u need more recovery time) etc.

It rly strongly depends on ur diet and how hard u hit urself in a gym, some ppl will think that they do rly hard workouts, when in reality it is nothing as hard as it should be if u know what I mean


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> This looks a good program mate and something I could certainly stick to for my 3 month segment


It solid and its geared towards rapid progress, I do think you limit yourself by not going to a gym. I personally train at home but have built up a decent setup over a few years.

Have you got much weight at home?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gradziol said:


> U dont have to stick to days of the week, with 5x5 I used to do day in, day off and worked wonders for me and my little bro. Two workouts, A and B, one with DL as a start, other with front squats. U can also do A, B, rest day, A, B , rest day (or two if u need more recovery time) etc.
> 
> It rly strongly depends on ur diet and how hard u hit urself in a gym, some ppl will think that they do rly hard workouts, when in reality it is nothing as hard as it should be if u know what I mean


Before I would work till I did 3 sets of 12 reps but the weight I was lifting wasn't really organised if that makes sense. Some days I felt I could hardly move but others I could do it again. I don't train much over an hour but with a 5x5 I'm assuming by the time I done each set my muscles will be knackerd?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> It solid and its geared towards rapid progress, I do think you limit yourself by not going to a gym. I personally train at home but have built up a decent setup over a few years.
> 
> Have you got much weight at home?


I have to get started on mate. If I need more i can easily buy more weights to go on the barbell etc


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Before I would work till I did 3 sets of 12 reps but the weight I was lifting wasn't really organised if that makes sense. Some days I felt I could hardly move but others I could do it again. I don't train much over an hour but with a 5x5 I'm assuming by the time I done each set my muscles will be knackerd?


When I first planned to do 5x5 I tho that volume is not that big and it will be easy. At first, when u start low it seems like it is but later, when u r closer to ur max it gets extremely hard sometimes. That is actually when the fun starts


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gradziol said:


> When I first planned to do 5x5 I tho that volume is not that big and it will be easy. At first, when u start low it seems like it is but later, when u r closer to ur max it gets extremely hard sometimes. That is actually when the fun starts


When it says start low do u mean a weight I can easily lift?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> So I shouldn't push myself then doing a 5x5 routine mate?


No, you should absolutely be pushing yourself! The idea of 5 rep sets is to be doing them with a wieght where 5 reps is pretty much the max. you can manage on the final set. Doing 5 rep sets using a weight where you could do far more is pretty much pointless.



harrison180 said:


> Ill also add my workouts will be 90% done at home on dumbells and a barbell


Do you have a squat rack? 5x5 is good for squats, deadlifts and bench press, where you are adding weight to the bar every workout.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> When it says start low do u mean a weight I can easily lift?


First of all read that mate:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/reg_parks_5x5_program

I do it like that. First of all I check my max for 5 reps for all the main lifts that will be included in a plan. Lets use dead-lift and 100kg for 5 reps (for easier calculations).

I start with 80% of my max and add weight every SECOND workout (not evey second time I am in a gym, I will do workouts A and B so 80kg will be done twice during workout A), so it goes like that:

Workout A: 5 x 5x80kg

Workout B:

Rest day

Workout A: 5 x 5x80kg

Workout B:

Rest day (or two)

Workout A: 5 x 5x85kg

Workout B:

Rest day

Workout A: 5 x 5x85kg

Workout B:

Rest day (or two)

Workout A: 5 x 5x90kg

Workout B:

Rest day

Workout A: 5 x 5x90kg

Workout B:

Rest day (or two)

Workout A: 5 x 5x95kg

Workout B:

Rest day

Workout A: 5 x 5x95kg

Workout B:

Rest day (or two)

Workout A: 5 x 5x100kg

Workout B:

Rest day

Workout A: 5 x 5x100kg

Workout B:

Rest day (or two)

Workout A: 5 x 5x105kg (NEW MAX)

Workout B:

Rest day

Workout A: 5 x 5x105kg (NEW MAX)

Workout B:

Rest day (or two)

Here I will do couple of workouts with my new MAX (I call it grind) and go back to 80% again but this time from new MAX (so start with 84kg)

At least I do it like that, probably a lot of other approaches to 5x5 out there but it works for me and my bro so we follow it when we want to lift more


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> No, you should absolutely be pushing yourself! The idea of 5 rep sets is to be doing them with a wieght where 5 reps is pretty much the max. you can manage on the final set. Doing 5 rep sets using a weight where you could do far more is pretty much pointless.
> 
> Do you have a squat rack? 5x5 is good for squats, deadlifts and bench press, where you are adding weight to the bar every workout.


No rack mate. I use my dumbells for squats being my legs are new to it all, I can go to the gym if I really need to but most I can do at home.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gradziol said:


> First of all read that mate:
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/reg_parks_5x5_program
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. From the link u posted I can see how each one can roll over each and every 3 month so your constantly making progress


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Looks good mate. From the link u posted I can see how each one can roll over each and every 3 month so your constantly making progress


Yep in around 3-4 months I have taken my deadlift from 1x130kg to 5x140kg and now do 1x170kg. So it works


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gradziol said:


> Yep in around 3-4 months I have taken my deadlift from 1x130kg to 5x140kg and now do 1x170kg. So it works


Did you do this sort of thing from day one mate? Eg from a skinny ba$tard like me or have you been training years anyway and doing this to improve.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Did you do this sort of thing from day one mate? Eg from a skinny ba$tard like me or have you been training years anyway and doing this to improve.


I have been traning mostly BJJ and some MMA for few years then stopped and switched to lifting weights around 2 years ago. So I wasnt skinny but also not much muscles (as cutting for fights left me weak as **** when it comes to lifting). When I get to to gym like 2 years ago I had struggled to deadlift 100kg and bench press 26kg dumbbells, now I can do 170kg DL and bench press 44kg for reps so I think I do something right


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> No rack mate. I use my dumbells for squats being my legs are new to it all, I can go to the gym if I really need to but most I can do at home.


You really are going to have to go to the gym to make any of these (excellent) 5x5 routines work. You'd rapidly need some seriously heavy dumbbells otherwise which really won't be practical. Don't hold yourself back by trying to train at home.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You really are going to have to go to the gym to make any of these (excellent) 5x5 routines work. You'd rapidly need some seriously heavy dumbbells otherwise which really won't be practical. Don't hold yourself back by trying to train at home.


It's just getting the time mate. Atleast at home I can train in the morning or whenever I ain't got a job to do


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you want to train full body 5 days per week, try this little beauty of a routine - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler75.htm

Most people will reject the idea outright, but this one works very well provided you don't succumb to the temptation to over do it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've always wondered is fullbody every day would work. When I was a kid I got a small dumbell set, think I could do 4kg or 8kg, and did bench and biceps everyday and my muscles did grow. I was very skinny at the time and was not training very hard but I did get some results.


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Quality over quantity*

It is much better to lift heavy, with correct form 3 times a week than trying to lift heavy with correct form 5 times a week.

You get your rest and your workouts remain intense with 3 days a week (Even with 3 days a week, the programme recommends deloading each month or so if I'm not mistaken?)

5 days a week, as mentioned, will not be sustainable for long, the amount you can lift will decrease along with form.


----------



## Acecurl99 (Jul 7, 2014)

First of all I have to say that I am not so experienced in this filed. I am just trying to lose my weight. I have found that experience members already gave you some helpful instruction. I hope you may follow them. I want to add, when I talk to doctor about full body workout he suggests me not to try too much at the starting.


----------

